# My 2012 Book Cliffs Hunt



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Alright, so I am finally getting around to posting up the results of my hunt. I will try to give the condensed version. 

We left for the hunt on Aug 16th, the Thursday before the hunt started. We made it to Roosevelt in pretty good time, stopped to top of and noticed the 5th wheel had a nail in the tire. Great. But at least we noticed it there and not before it was too late. After a quick run across the street for glue we patched it and topped off the air at the Big-O on the way out. The plan was to get out there before dark and hit the hills. That of course didn't happen, thanks to the flat tire and all the construction they are doing on the Seep Ridge road. Our first couple choices of camp spots were filled so we scrambled and quickly found a spot. By the time we got the trailer parked it was too dark to try to find anything.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Friday morning found us on a ridge below camp. The morning produced a few bucks, but nothing worth going after. We also found several cow elk and spotted a coyote on the other side of the canyon. Too bad I decided to leave my AR in the trailer.
Here is a clip of the small 3x4 we found Friday morning:
http://www.monsterhuntclips.com/video/2 ... Scouting-1

That evening we went to a different spot to try to find something better. We got set up and found a pretty heavy buck, but he was another 3x4.
http://www.monsterhuntclips.com/video/2 ... Scouting-2

We had a little more than an hour of daylight left and we wanted to go back to the same area we were at earlier in the morning. Right before we left a group of deer showed up with a respectable 4 point.
http://www.monsterhuntclips.com/video/2 ... Scouting-3
We watched him as they fed across the hill side. At one point the group went behind some brush and we moved to get a better angle. We never did see him again. We saw all the other deer that were with him, but he didn't show up again. We weren't too worried, if the others were sticking around then he would be in there somewhere. Right before we left we spotted another little 4 point.
http://www.monsterhuntclips.com/video/2 ... Scouting-4

We made it back to where we were earlier in the day with just under half an hour of daylight left. We got set up and immediately found deer. We noticed 2 right at dark that were definite shooters. They were both nice wide 4 points. The light was way too low to get any pictures. We watched until it was too dark to see them anymore. We made it back to camp and made plans for the morning.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

The next morning I headed out on the ridge that we had spotted the 2 bucks the night before. Dad set up on the opposite ridge to spot for me. As I was walking down the ridge Dad kept getting on the radio to let me know he spotted another group of bucks. He was seeing 4 or 5 bucks in every group. There were over a dozen bucks on the hill he was watching. I came to the ridge so he could find me and give me direction on where to go. I stood up and waited for him to find me. Suddenly he said I was right on top of the first group of deer. I looked over just in time to see a heavy 3 point 30 yards from me. As soon as I saw him he was gone. All I heard was him and his buddies running to the bottom of the draw. Dang!

Once again he came on the radio, but this time he could barely get his words straight. Suddenly I could make out that he spotted one that was definitely bigger than the 2 we had seen the night before. The way he described this deer I knew it had to be the buck we spotted on our first trip out that we were hoping to have a chance at. In an effort to not spook him, I dropped way off the other side to be as silent as I could, which was not easy. That hillside was so thick they could hear you coming from a mile away. As I topped the ridge so Dad could find me again, suddenly he said “STOP!” Once again I had come out right on top of the deer. There was a solid wall of brush right in front of me and the buck was on the other side. Again all I heard was him and his buddies running off. I couldn’t believe that I was under 40 yards away and never had a chance. Not letting it get to me I tried to see where they went, but it was too thick and they were too fast. Dad spotted another group with a nice 4 point with a little cheater, so we decided to see if we could salvage the morning. They were feeding away from me so once again I took off to try to get in front of them. I never did catch up so we called it a morning. The only disappointment of the morning is that dad left his camera sitting on the table so he didn’t get any pictures of the deer I was trying to chase.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

We spent the evening spotting a different area with some friends who also had tags. Didn't really see much that night. Sunday morning I headed out with another hunter with a tag. The plan was to set up on a ridge that we watched some deer on a few days ago. We got set up on the ridge with our spotters on the road several hundred yards away. We knew there were elk in the draw as we could hear them all around us. Our spotters radioed and said there was a small bull walking right to us and there was a group of 3 bucks right below him. We sat behind a bush and waited for this bull to pass. He suddenly came around the corner of a bush and stopped opposite of where we were. He was maybe 10 feet from us. Suddenly he realized he wasn't alone and snorted, spun and took off. That was cool! We never did get a look at any deer.

One of our spotters radioed and said there was a group on the other side of the ridge that we should check out. We got there and found 4 bucks right away. There was a crabby 4 point, a 3x4, a wide 2 point and a narrow 4x5 in the group. We made a plan and set off to try to cut them off. On our way, the spotters found 3 more bucks that joined the group, 2 nice 4 points and another wide 2 point. We made it to the cut-off point only to find that we were too slow. As we got there, the crabby 4 one of the 2 points and the 4x5 busted off and ran up the opposite side of the drawn and disappeared over the ridge. The remaining 4 bucks slowly walked off in the opposite direction. We decided to back out and not push the 4 bucks into the dark nasty canyon below.

[attachment=2:20p2zkgy]IMG_0002.JPG[/attachment:20p2zkgy]
[attachment=1:20p2zkgy]IMG_0008.JPG[/attachment:20p2zkgy]
[attachment=0:20p2zkgy]IMG_0009.JPG[/attachment:20p2zkgy]


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Again the spotters found the 3 that busted over the ridge. The had gone over the ridge and laid down under a group of trees. We went over and took a look through the scopes at the group. I decided it was worth a shot to try to make something happen with the group of deer. If nothing else it would be good practice, and if I ended with a shot on the 4x5 then I would not be disappointed.

My dad dropped me off on the backside of the ridge and I made my way to the backside of the ridge where they were laying down. I again came to the top of the ridge so my spotters could find me and direct me. I must have some talent (or dumb luck) because once again I came out right on top of the group of bucks. Lucky for me this group didn’t know that I was there. I was only about 10 yards from the wide 2 point but he had no idea, and I couldn’t see him either. I backed away and made my way further down the ridge. I had a spot below the bucks that I thought would give me a clear shooting lane. I had about 70 yards to get to the spot. With the help of my spotters, I made it undetected to within 50 yards of my target. The crabby 4 point had me pegged, even though he couldn’t see me and I couldn’t see him. Jerry, the voice on the other side of the radio, said he had an idea. He sent a few of the kids with the group walking down the road. They took off, not being quiet by any means, and it worked like a charm! The bucks immediately focused on them trying to figure out what was going on. I was able to make it to within 10 yards of my target when I was told to stop. I pulled out the range finder to get my bearings on distances. Suddenly my spotter said the 4x5 had stood up and started walking up to the top of the ridge to where the 2 point was. I looked, but couldn’t see him. Suddenly I see the tops of his antlers come from behind the brush and I pulled my bow back. I was glad that I was able to range a few spots, he was coming to the clearing I just ranged at 28 yards. As soon as he cleared the brush I let it fly! I can’t explain what happened in that 2-3 seconds I drew back waiting for him to clear. The only way to describe it is that I go into “kill mode.” I experienced the same thing on my elk hunt a few years ago too. I completely black out. I have no memory of putting a pin on him or the release. I came to and vaguely remember watching the arrow soar towards the buck. I remember him jumping and run off kicking. I thought there was a chance that I might have gut shot him. My spotters reassured me that they saw it was a hit and watched him run over the ridge with the arrow sticking in him. Unsure of the hit, I waited for my friend to climb up to meet me. Meanwhile my dad went to where he dropped me off to see if he could see the buck on the backside of the ridge.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

After what felt like all day (20 min.) we made our way to the spot the deer was standing. Immediately we find blood. I tell Jerry of my uncertainty of the shot and the possible gut shot. We look around and find no evidence of any gut matter right away. So we start following the blood to where he disappeared over the ridge. It was only about 25 yards to the top and the blood trail was getting bigger and bigger. It was a nice dark red blood. Jerry was convinced that it was not a gut shot and maybe a liver shot. At the top of the ridge we were met my by my dad. He was not able to locate the buck so he came out to meet us. I was glad he did. We kept following the blood, it looked like the buck was going right through the middle of brush, not picking his way around. We took this as a good sign. We cautiously moved on and found the arrow 10 yards over the top of the ridge. It was covered in dark dark red blood. Even better, there was no sign of any guts on the arrow. That was a huge relief. We knew he was hit good and by the amount of the blood trial knew he didn’t go far. We decided if the trail turned downhill, we would back off and come back later. Just as we made that decision, the trail turned down hill. There was a huge puddle of blood in the dirt and it headed away and downhill. Trying to decide what to do, Jerry looked over and saw the tips of his antlers piled up. Buck Down!!! I can’t describe the joy and relief I felt. It was very overwhelming. It was starting to sink in that I had just successfully harvested my very first animal with a bow. It was very humbling to have it end within 150 yards of where I took the shot. The rest of the crew showed up and after a short picture session the work began. It was hot and we had a lot of work to do.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

[attachment=3:3m8uugtn]DSCN9558_crop.jpg[/attachment:3m8uugtn]
[attachment=2:3m8uugtn]DSCN9557.JPG[/attachment:3m8uugtn]
[attachment=1:3m8uugtn]DSCN9554.JPG[/attachment:3m8uugtn]
[attachment=0:3m8uugtn]DSCN9552_Crop.jpg[/attachment:3m8uugtn]


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Everyone helped to carry out the buck. This was the first time that I have not carried out any of the meat myself, I was left with the head and the cape, which I proudly carried out. All said and done, I took the shot at 10:25 and by 12:30 we were back at the truck. It seemed like those 2 hours lasted a week. It really was quite the experience. We got back to camp and made the decision to get him home to the taxi to get the velvet preserved. We made it back and at 10:30 I dropped him off to the taxidermist.

All that was left was to clean up the mess. I spent the next few days cleaning the trailer and cutting up the buck. It defiantly is an experience that I will never forget. I owe a huge thanks to my dad for everything he has done for me. He is always there to support me and ready to drop everything so we can have these kinds of adventures. I owe Jerry a huge thanks as well. He is the one who initially turned me on to the Book Cliffs. He help me in 2009 with my rifle hunt and again for my bow hunt. It is because of him that I got interested in archery, and gave me many pointers on how to become proficient to be able to harvest a great buck.

So much for the condensed version, but I hope you enjoyed my experience. I know I sure did!

[attachment=0:3lqe8cw3]IMG_0018.JPG[/attachment:3lqe8cw3]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck. congrats


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Great read and great buck Nice job!

The pictures were nice too. Good thing cuz Dustin cant read... :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go highcountry! Great write up, video and pic's. Congrats..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice buck for a rifle hunter  congrats!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome story! I enjoyed it even more because I also hunted the Book Cliffs a few years ago. What an awesome place!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I loved the way you broke up the story into different blocks. Wonderful story, great ending and a very nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice animal for a first bow kill for sure! excellent work! cool that you were able to involve so many people...that had to have been the best part!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Great detail.....sounds like you and the gang will remember this hunt for a long time. Love the bases on that buck.


----------

